# Syndicate Hill Haunt 2014



## RWB (Oct 16, 2012)

Cold/Wet/35mph winds basically brought our Synidate Hill Haunt to its knees. Only put out the minimal I could screw down and not have fly away. We'll try it again next year.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

What you managed to put out looks fantastic! Seems the weather was a factor for a lot of folks this year, not only in terms of their displays but number of TOT's. Love the coffin, and the zombie baby pen is a hoot! Looks great!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Awww, the cat is waiting for its master to arise:jol:

Agree with JD - what you were able to put outside looked great, and that's all that counts.


----------



## RWB (Oct 16, 2012)

Thanks, it was just brutal this year. Couldn't risk it on so many things. Will come back with a vengeance next year for sure.

Oh, this is why we call our haunt Syndicate Hill haunt. We do indeed live on a hill.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

If you call that the minimum I'd like to see the whole deal. Sick playpen.


----------



## RWB (Oct 16, 2012)

A few additional pictures.


----------



## RWB (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Love the baby pen and the whole coffin scene. Agree with others, if this is partial, would Love to see full set up!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Great shots and heaps of detail. Great job!


----------

